# UBER CHANGED MY "DESTINATION" TODAY JUNE 6 - ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS HAPPEN?



## Lakeshore7070 (7 mo ago)

As of today, June 6, I can no longer turn off Destination filter after I accept a Destination ride and not have it count


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Lakeshore7070 said:


> Anyone else drive with this strategy


No, but I've heard about it on someone's YT channel.

But I've used something similar where I use DF along with arrival time to force short trip requests only. I'm sure it's already been discussed somewhere on here. This method worked as recently as Sunday.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

A loud mouth on YouTube gave it away. I swear people are idiots. If you find a good exploit, keep it to yourself or share via DM. Posting for the world to see ruins it.


----------



## Fuber-driver (12 mo ago)




----------



## Fuber-driver (12 mo ago)

This ****ing stupid guy


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

he has like 5 sub's


----------



## Rahhazarr (7 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> he has like 5 sub's


Seems to be not working anymore. Just like 80-90$ surge chain this one is goone for good too.
Tf stupid ppl thinking. Iq lvl bellow monkey report hus channel.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

They did the same thing here in Canada, as of June 6th


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

wow this dumb mother ****er. some dumb **** who quit his job to do Uber or some shit. trying to make a couple extra bucks showing off dumbass ****ing videos on youtube.

so, what action removes the DF count? and what actions do not? for instance, is it simply selecting a destination? like Lyft used to do with their df? or is it accepting a ping after selecting adf? is it starting the ride after accepting?

for instance, if I select a destination but go offline before a pain comes in, will it count against me?

if I select a destination and decline a ping and go offline, will that count against me?

if I select a destination, except the ride, but the ride gets canceled one way or another, will that count against me?

this DF thing made Uber so much more profitable and controllable, I can't imagine being limited to two again


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

we need to find out where this mother ****er drives, get him as the driver, and file a shitload of complaints and get his ***** ass deactivated


----------



## gonzotildawn (May 28, 2016)

Here's another DF glitch:
Accept a ride with DF on... RIDER cancels... DF burned (surge disappears).
Think they'll correct that?... not a chance in hell.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

****ing Tony.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

gonzotildawn said:


> Here's another DF glitch:
> Accept a ride with DF on... RIDER cancels... DF burned (surge disappears).
> Think they'll correct that?... not a chance in hell.


DF gets burned, sometimes 2 of them when that dam verify comes up.

Uber is copying Microsoft, "they are not happy unless their suffering" "squeaky wheel gets the grease" "bad advertising is free advertising" and all that.


----------



## Rahhazarr (7 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> View attachment 661345
> 
> ****ing Tony.


It was good money, 2k-3$ weekends only. **k this **g*


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

@Lakeshore7070 ! 
Read this carefully. 

Your not even worthy of a @Seamus list. 

Another hack going down because people can't keep their fkn mouth shut.

Just like this cornholio when there's still people in other markets using it... So i hear.

Stupid is, well just fkn stupid.

Not to mention out of the gate the first thread this cornholio post is about a hack.

Go ahead and piss on every one elses party cause your stupid ass abuses the loophole.

Clearly you take the ball with you and go home when someone beats you ar your own game.

Pathetic crybaby.


----------



## Rahhazarr (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> @Lakeshore7070 !
> Read this carefully.
> 
> Your not even worthy of a @Seamus list.
> ...


Most people who used DF made over 4k per week, its just bad overall when ppl can't keep it to themselves. This is just plain stupid.


----------



## MiscreANT (11 mo ago)

Haven't had a chance to go out yet since this happened...but just so I'm understanding, in ADDITION to the hack no longer working, each DF is now just single use? You can only use each one once and it's gone? That's even worse then they originally had it. If you don't remove it, does it at least stay active for the destination you set it at?


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Livekilometers96 said:


> View attachment 661345
> 
> ****ing Tony.


Tony has since turned off the comments. 😂


----------



## Rahhazarr (7 mo ago)

MiscreANT said:


> Haven't had a chance to go out yet since this happened...but just so I'm understanding, in ADDITION to the hack no longer working, each DF is now just single use? You can only use each one once and it's gone? That's even worse then they originally had it. If you don't remove it, does it at least stay active for the destination you set it at?


Once u get a ride request and accept it it goes off.


----------



## MiscreANT (11 mo ago)

Jesus. That's the end of Uber for me.



Rahhazarr said:


> Once u get a ride request and accept it it goes off.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Tony has since turned off the comments. 😂


Well Professor Kilomiler might've had something to do with that...🤷‍♂️


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Buck all this bullshit. Who's been jumping thur hoops every week 4 years. It's a bucking pebble in the rode


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

New2This said:


> Well Professor Kilomiler might've had something to do with that...🤷‍♂️


The Professor is pissed. He hates working hard. Now he has to work hard again. No bueno.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

what market does he drive in? what car does he drive? hope it's not a big market so it's easy to find him and get his ***** ass deactivated


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

og bunky said:


> what market does he drive in? what car does he drive? hope it's not a big market so it's easy to find him and get his *** ass deactivated


Tiny town called Los Angeles, should be easy.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Tiny town called Los Angeles, should be easy.


@UberGuyTony on Twitter if anyone would like to wish him a happy birthday or anything else that may be on your mind. He promoted the video there too.


----------



## emmanuells (Aug 31, 2021)

Report his channel to YouTube if it’s unprofitable they will stop doing it



Livekilometers96 said:


> View attachment 661345
> 
> ****ing Tony.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Livekilometers96 said:


> @UberGuyTony on Twitter if anyone would like to wish him a happy birthday or anything else that may be on your mind. He promoted the video there too.


I'm not on Twitter. I get in enough trouble here.

If I was I'd be sure to thank Tony for pearls of wisdom like this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526994234569412608


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

shut the **** up tony, your parents should have worn a condom


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

og bunky said:


> shut the **** up tony, your parents should have worn a condom


Looking at his Twitter and watching a video, he's not the sharpest bowling ball in the shed.

I mean he washed out of the DMV. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

this is going to be kinda interesting for the Uber management team, they will probably see that for the drivers who have been using this, their incomes are going down by something like 33%+ since the hole got plugged


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

This reads like video game hacks from magazines in the year 2002


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

FKIN HELL!

The bag of tricks is getting smaller.

Plan b.

Anyone who wants to know what plan b is? 

Dm


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

okay, let's define where exactly the new df counts against us, so we can at least make the best of the situation


setting the filter, then going offline without receiving pings did not count against the DF
setting the filter, declining two pings, and going offline did not count against the DF


----------



## Bino819 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> FKIN HELL!
> 
> The bag of tricks is getting smaller.
> 
> ...


So what’s plan B? Can you DM me? I just made an account and it won’t let me DM you…I’m so mad about this


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

how do we know you're not Loose Lip Tony?


----------



## Bino819 (7 mo ago)

og bunky said:


> how do we know you're not Loose Lip Tony?


me? I promise I'm not Tony, that F***er deserves the worst karma possible


----------



## iDrive85 (Sep 6, 2015)

Last year uber lost 14k on me driving because of this. Can anyone dm with plan B ?
Tony, you are a fcking moron !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Amazing how quick Uber is to fix exploits that can help drivers, meanwhile known bugs that detrimentally affect drivers or passengers go months or years without fixing them.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

og bunky said:


> okay, let's define where exactly the new df counts against us, so we can at least make the best of the situation
> 
> 
> setting the filter, then going offline without receiving pings did not count against the DF
> setting the filter, declining two pings, and going offline did not count against the DF


okay, a big problem spotted. it appears that each ride in the DF deducts one. meaning, if you started with 2, set your filter, accept and complete a ride, and get a second ride on your way to the destination, you will end up with 0 left.

I started with 2 dfs, set a filter, took four rides on that filter, and ended up with zero after reaching my destination and going offline.

however, it does seem that your last one can be used for multiple rides, presumably infinite.

the Uber app features seems to be coded by an inexperienced fresh grad with zero code/peer review before the changes get pushed out. I'm not talking about just a df, but just about everything has a hastily slapped together and pushed out feeling to it as if they have zero review, QA & testing process


----------



## MiscreANT (11 mo ago)

So, in effect, you really only have 1 DF for all practical purposes. Are you using the latest app version? I noticed they pushed out an update this morning on Android.



og bunky said:


> okay, a big problem spotted. it appears that each ride in the DF deducts one. meaning, if you started with 2, set your filter, accept and complete a ride, and get a second ride on your way to the destination, you will end up with 0 left.
> 
> I started with 2 dfs, set a filter, took four rides on that filter, and ended up with zero after reaching my destination and going offline.
> 
> ...


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

I am using the Android app but I don't see any new updates available in the app store and the last update was on the 25th of last month for me.

unlike the trip information bug using an older version of the app, it appears that at least the destination filter count and access is controlled on the server end and not on the client end


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Lakeshore7070 said:


> As of today, June 6, I can no longer turn off Destination filter after I accept a Destination ride and not have it count - see below for details of my driving strategy that was working beautifully for several months - it worked last night Sunday June 5:
> 
> DRIVING STRATEGY FOR MAX CASH
> 1. Turn on Destination
> ...


I used that strategy all the time from Park city to the airport, I haven’t driven in a couple of weeks so I don’t know if it’s affected the way I do my destinations.


----------



## MiscreANT (11 mo ago)

Just FYI, I updated my Android app this morning (to version 4.372.10001). Unfortunately I won't have a chance to go out and drive until tomorrow. Thanks for your detective work so far though. Hopefully Uber will fix this glitch that seems to have arisen from their patching the exploit, but who knows.




og bunky said:


> I am using the Android app but I don't see any new updates available in the app store and the last update was on the 25th of last month for me.
> 
> unlike the trip information bug using an older version of the app, it appears that at least the destination filter count and access is controlled on the server end and not on the client end


----------



## Fuber-driver (12 mo ago)

Yaa all go report this mother ****er Chanel 😶😲


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

MiscreANT said:


> So, in effect, you really only have 1 DF for all practical purposes. Are you using the latest app version? I noticed they pushed out an update this morning on Android.


I guess technically, you can call it 1 whole separate indepenent df, with the possibility of 2, the way that the previous version worked without using the loophole.


----------



## MiscreANT (11 mo ago)

Sounds like from your description that you can sort of make it 2 DF's, if you use the 1st one for only a single trip, and then use the second one for multiple trips (as before) until you go offline or remove it. Does that sound right?



og bunky said:


> I guess technically, you can call it 1 whole separate indepenent df, with the possibility of 2, the way that the previous version worked without using the loophole.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

MiscreANT said:


> Sounds like from your description that you can sort of make it 2 DF's, if you use the 1st one for only a single trip, and then use the second one for multiple trips (as before) until you go offline or remove it. Does that sound right?


yup


----------



## Rahhazarr (7 mo ago)

og bunky said:


> yup


Meaning i can use the second DF accept ride and remove destination filter and so on and on?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

og bunky said:


> okay, a big problem spotted. it appears that each ride in the DF deducts one. meaning, if you started with 2, set your filter, accept and complete a ride, and get a second ride on your way to the destination, you will end up with 0 left.
> 
> I started with 2 dfs, set a filter, took four rides on that filter, and ended up with zero after reaching my destination and going offline.
> 
> ...


So if you set if for something far away (like an hour) but your first trip goes 10 minutes, does your DF expire then or does the second trip engage the second DF? 

Either way it's ****ed up.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Livekilometers96 said:


> @UberGuyTony on Twitter if anyone would like to wish him a happy birthday or anything else that may be on your mind. He promoted the video there too.


The vengeance of pissed Uber drivers is swift and mighty...










I didn't do it. 😇


----------



## MiscreANT (11 mo ago)

From my understanding of og bunky's post, the second trip on that first DF would engage the second DF.



New2This said:


> So if you set if for something far away (like an hour) but your first trip goes 10 minutes, does your DF expire then or does the second trip engage the second DF?
> 
> Either way it's ****ed up.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

New2This said:


> The vengeance of pissed Uber drivers is swift and mighty...
> 
> View attachment 661441
> 
> ...


Dude got canceled faster than Dave Chappelle making a trans joke……….no more Twitter, no more YouTube channel.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

New2This said:


> So if you set if for something far away (like an hour) but your first trip goes 10 minutes, does your DF expire then or does the second trip engage the second DF?
> 
> Either way it's ****ed up.


DF stays active, but the second trip engages the second DF. very sneaky


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

New2This said:


> The vengeance of pissed Uber drivers is swift and mighty...
> 
> View attachment 661441
> 
> ...





Livekilometers96 said:


> Dude got canceled faster than Dave Chappelle making a trans joke……….no more Twitter, no more YouTube channel.


glad it happened, but it's not enough and it'll never take back the damage already done. it will never put any money in my pocket


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Limiting the direction one wants to travel is just another example on how these companies work against our interests. I just hope they expand the upfront pay offers in all markets. That way nobody needs a destination filter at all.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Oddly enough this loophole was closed exactly one year after it opened for me! I found it on a post here in the Advice section and people were fighting the person about it. He/She had used it for years. I will always keep that person a special spot in my heart. Made this last year among the most enjoyable of all my rideshare times.


----------



## MiscreANT (11 mo ago)

RIP profit.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

if anyone is familiar with the Uber pro diamond "extra destination" DF on long trips or trips where it takes you into a slow area, the first DF works exactly like that (without the of the 15 minute time limit I assume).

in my opinion, they should both be two separate, independent, full use DFs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Don't you know Uber is Scam company ?


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

This has really thrown my strategy for a loop. Most times I only used one anyways to keep.me near the surges for most of the night and sometimes I'd use a second one to head home or if I accidentally removed the first. I didn't often get any rides heading home anyways but once in a while I did and it was nice to avoid some empty miles. This independent contractor thing is getting less independent it seems.

I'm also pissed I can't see my ride counts anymore as far as as acceptance and cancelation rates are concerned.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

tonytone1908 said:


> This has really thrown my strategy for a loop. Most times I only used one anyways to keep.me near the surges for most of the night and sometimes I'd use a second one to head home or if I accidentally removed the first. I didn't often get any rides heading home anyways but once in a while I did and it was nice to avoid some empty miles. This independent contractor thing is getting less independent it seems.
> 
> I'm also pissed I can't see my ride counts anymore as far as as acceptance and cancelation rates are concerned.


You should be happy coz you are driving with Uber ...😂😭🤣


----------



## Pandy2 (Jul 18, 2018)

My concern is silent pings. I have accepted all of my trips for the last month and my acceptance rate is now down to 60%


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

they took my toothbrush- sparetire -and 1 sparkplug wire..never give just take


----------



## RockStrongo (9 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Amazing how quick Uber is to fix exploits that can help drivers, meanwhile known bugs that detrimentally affect drivers or passengers go months or years without fixing them.


Uber hasn't done it, but Lyft does it all the time


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> I just hope they expand the upfront pay offers in all markets. That way nobody needs a destination filter at all.


Definitely not true for me. Unless that feature includes Direction. I'm about an hour out of Chicago and don't plan to return to the City of Destruction unless some tough on crime mayor is elected and strikes the fear of cop into the hearts of thugs


----------



## skibear99 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just be happy that you even have a Destination Filter for Uber. They turned it off several years ago for all of NYC. 
I can only use it when outside of the city for Uber. Lyft gives you 2 per 24 hours starting at 12 Midnight. When I've decided to call it a night, I turn off Uber, and use the Lyft filter. Unfortunately this can result in driving 20 miles or more without a ride. But better to be home safe than driving tired away from home.


----------



## MickArthy (Jun 12, 2018)

og bunky said:


> okay, a big problem spotted. it appears that each ride in the DF deducts one. meaning, if you started with 2, set your filter, accept and complete a ride, and get a second ride on your way to the destination, you will end up with 0 left.
> 
> I started with 2 dfs, set a filter, took four rides on that filter, and ended up with zero after reaching my destination and going offline.
> 
> ...


I disagree. I think that it is carefully designed to benefit Uber over the drivers.


----------



## premsoma161 (11 mo ago)

MiscreANT said:


> Sounds like from your description that you can sort of make it 2 DF's, if you use the 1st one for only a single trip, and then use the second one for multiple trips (as before) until you go offline or remove it. Does that sound right?


How do you enter the 2nd destination? Can you enter two destinationat the same time?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Halfmybrain said:


> Definitely not true for me. Unless that feature includes Direction. I'm about an hour out of Chicago and don't plan to return to the City of Destruction unless some tough on crime mayor is elected and strikes the fear of cop into the hearts of thugs


 It does offer direction and length of trip.


----------



## TheRealGnash (Jan 6, 2017)

Mine didn’t work at all Memorial Day weekend. Set it for home on my drive home from work, about 20 miles. I’d snag someone going my way. Had me pick up a guy two blocks from my home and the destination was 22 minutes away. Had to cancel that one. I thought the destination filter was to filter trips toward the destination, not pickups near by but going away from it. Am I wrong?


----------



## seekingone (Jul 23, 2021)

og bunky said:


> okay, a big problem spotted. it appears that each ride in the DF deducts one. meaning, if you started with 2, set your filter, accept and complete a ride, and get a second ride on your way to the destination, you will end up with 0 left.
> 
> I started with 2 dfs, set a filter, took four rides on that filter, and ended up with zero after reaching my destination and going offline.
> 
> ...


ok so I am new. What does DF stand for?


----------



## snyds (Feb 27, 2018)

Delete


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

DF has never worked the way OP described in my market. As soon as any of the following occurred, DF was burned: 
1. Turn off filter - even if done immediately after turning on. Set and remove 3 times in row and you're done...
2. Changing the destination.
3. Going offline. 

Also, any sticky surge acquired before setting DF would be lost, so you couldn't even get surge bonuses while in destination mode unless they were acquired during the pickup!


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Also, everyone blaming Tony for this, please remember the following: 
A) He was trying to share his exploit so others could profit too.
B) You don't even know for sure that Tony's video is why the hole was plugged. How long was that video online?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jenga said:


> Also, everyone blaming Tony for this, please remember the following:
> A) He was trying to share his exploit so others could profit too.
> B) You don't even know for sure that Tony's video is why the hole was plugged. How long was that video online?


There's a right way and wrong way to share.

The Surge Multiplier glitch is a perfect example. 

A buddy of mine and I discovered it a long time ago by accident. 

I shared it with a fair number of people locally at Meetups we had that I trusted to keep their mouths shut. I told them it was fine to share it in person with people they trusted but if they made a post about it online, especially here, I'd rip their arms from their sockets, pummel them in the head with their arms then shove them up their ass. To their credit they never did.

I also shared it with a fair number of members here. Again same criteria: I trusted them to keep their mouths shut. I didn't make the same threat because threatening a member is against UPNet TOS.

At NO POINT did I make a post "hey guys here's the Surge Multiplier glitch hack" because I know Uber reads this and would immediately fix it.

So even if dumbass Tony wasn't the reason it was fixed, **** Tony in the ass sideways for being a ****ing moron for openly talking about it for a few clicks on his YouTube channel. 

How's that working out for you Tony? 🖕🖕🖕🖕


----------



## DrivinginLA (Sep 10, 2021)

The "destination set" bit is glitchy, like all else on the app lol. The app is ridiculously glitchy and I've caught many pay discrepancies since January. Revise your promos, cancellation fees, and fare amount when passengers add a stop etc. Every freaking week I find pay discrepancies..ugh. Even a missing tip when I saw the passenger tip me on his phone!!


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

seekingone said:


> ok so I am new. What does DF stand for?


Destination Filter.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

og bunky said:


> okay, let's define where exactly the new df counts against us, so we can at least make the best of the situation
> 
> 
> setting the filter, then going offline without receiving pings did not count against the DF
> setting the filter, declining two pings, and going offline did not count against the DF


setting the filter, accepting a trip, removing the destination en route to the pickup before starting the ride.... initially it appears that the DF is not used against you (checking the DF count using either the original app or a second phone) but upon completing the ride the DF will be deducted from you


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

absolutely amazing incompetence on uber's engineering team, I've said it before ill say it again. im absolutely convinced their code is written by inexperienced fresh grads.

setting df, accepting a ping, and cancelling does NOT count against you, contrary to what someone else has mentioned previously.

here's another facepalm .... 1 df left before midnight, say 1130pm. take a df ride that finishes after midnight (when dfs replenish back to 2). 1 df left after ride.

clearly, what's going on is that a DF is subtracted from the balance at the completion of the ride, regardless of what time the ride started and the DF count at the start of the ride or any other factor. the balance is allowed to go below zero once df is engaged, but cannot be engaged if the balance is not >0.

which is why the last DF will work for multiple rides, but completing a second ride will engage the second df and leave you with 0, when starting with 2

absolute clown workaround by an incompetent lazy coder

if someone has interest or connections to a "uber crew" member (remember that shit?), this would be a great topic to have addressed


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

if i had to guess id say all the major work on the app got done by more senior level competent/talented early employees who have all dipped after their 4 year stock option vesting. most if not all were smart enough to realize any additional options granted after going public weren't going to be worth shit so they couldnt be retained, and only people they could attract were inexperienced clueless grads who couldnt get a job elsewhere.

im not even kidding i bet this is whats really going on


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

Lakeshore7070 said:


> As of today, June 6, I can no longer turn off Destination filter after I accept a Destination ride and not have it count - see below for details of my driving strategy that was working beautifully for several months - it worked last night Sunday June 5:
> 
> DRIVING STRATEGY FOR MAX CASH
> 1. Turn on Destination
> ...


It was a glitch in your market. This strategy would never work in my market, as I tried it when I was in a surge zone my first weekend working Uber. You or someone else bragged online about this glitch and Uber fixed it.


----------



## Navjot67 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> FKIN HELL!
> 
> The bag of tricks is getting smaller.
> 
> ...


Whats that ?


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

Rahhazarr said:


> It was good money, 2k-3$ weekends only. **k this **g*


You’re not making $3k on weekends only. The ants may believe that BS, but us experienced in this industry know BS when they see it. I didn’t gross that on weekends when I worked for a high end black car service.


----------



## Navjot67 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> FKIN HELL!
> 
> The bag of tricks is getting smaller.
> 
> ...


Im a NYC driver need unlimited DF so bad help me out


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

UberPro1969 said:


> You’re not making $3k on weekends only. The ants may believe that BS, but us experienced in this industry know BS when they see it. I didn’t gross that on weekends when I worked for a high end black car service.


just because YOU sucked at something or couldnt do something doesnt mean your level applies to everyone else


----------



## Overfloater (Aug 18, 2017)

We've had a good run. This post is pointless. I guess the only thing it's good for is ranting and letting out the depression that fix made us all feel. I think I know the programmer who fixed it, personally. He's a genius coder and he told me a couple of weeks ago that he JUST joined Uber. Pretty sure he's the one who noticed it and fixed it. 

I genuinely hate the company Uber. They recently also removed the ability to see the number of acceptance and cancelations the driver had, and made it only a 'i' icon for a stupid pop-up useless window. They decided no transparency is better to keep us working as donkies without calculating our cancelation and acceptance rates.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Overfloater said:


> We've had a good run. This post is pointless. I guess the only thing it's good for is ranting and letting out the depression that fix made us all feel. I think I know the programmer who fixed it, personally. He's a genius coder and he told me a couple of weeks ago that he JUST joined Uber. Pretty sure he's the one who noticed it and fixed it.
> 
> I genuinely hate the company Uber. They recently also removed the ability to see the number of acceptance and cancelations the driver had, and made it only a 'i' icon for a stupid pop-up useless window. They decided no transparency is better to keep us working as donkies without calculating our cancelation and acceptance rates.


can't possibly be a genius coder if he cant even implement a simple check on DF overlaps and how to properly manage the counter. sounds like a clueless rookie to me.

not that i believe a single thing youre saying about knowing a guy who blah blah blah to begin with. so the guy joins uber, most likely has no experience driving rideshare, decides to jump head in and read every line of code without having the experience to know the context of what he is looking for, suddenly and miraculously discovers a bug that he doesn't even know he's looking for or know how to look for because he has no experience driving, and happened to tell you about it right after the thread is created discussing it?

can you say delusional?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

og bunky said:


> can't possibly be a genius coder if he cant even implement a simple check on DF overlaps and how to properly manage the counter. sounds like a clueless rookie to me.
> 
> not that i believe a single thing youre saying about knowing a guy who blah blah blah to begin with. so the guy joins uber, most likely has no experience driving rideshare, decides to jump head in and read every line of code without having the experience to know the context of what he is looking for, suddenly and miraculously discovers a bug that he doesn't even know he's looking for or know how to look for because he has no experience driving, and happened to tell you about it right after the thread is created discussing it?
> 
> can you say delusional?


Wow..
Can you say judgemental azzhole thats lacking common sense?


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Wow..
> Can you say judgemental azzhole?


can you say lacking common sense?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Wow..
> Can you say judgemental azzhole thats lacking common sense ?


FIFY


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

I'm mute so i cant say it


----------



## mugi23 (7 mo ago)

Navjot67 said:


> Whats that ?





W00dbutcher said:


> FKIN HELL!
> 
> The bag of tricks is getting smaller.
> 
> ...


whats it the plan b? Please dm me


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

tonytone1908 said:


> This has really thrown my strategy for a loop. Most times I only used one anyways to keep.me near the surges for most of the night and sometimes I'd use a second one to head home or if I accidentally removed the first. I didn't often get any rides heading home anyways but once in a while I did and it was nice to avoid some empty miles. This independent contractor thing is getting less independent it seems.
> 
> I'm also pissed I can't see my ride counts anymore as far as as acceptance and cancelation rates are concerned.


I said this many moons ago. You can set your own hours, but when it comes to anything else it's definitely Uber's way or the highway .


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

I did Uber for a few months back in 2016. They boot drivers for ratings under 4.6. Which is total BS as that translates to 92 percent, good enough for an A minus. When does an A minus become an F? And where did this four stars equals zero mentality come from? If system were run properly any rating three stars or above would be acceptable unless some serious offense were committed. Sadly, innocent until proven guilty doesn't apply in our workplaces, even in mainstream employment.


----------



## Bino819 (7 mo ago)

UberPro1969 said:


> It was a glitch in your market. This strategy would never work in my market, as I tried it when I was in a surge zone my first weekend working Uber. You or someone else bragged online about this glitch and Uber fixed it.


Maybe you just couldn't figure out how to do it correctly. I highly highly doubt the glitch was only available in certain markets because I know people all over the country that used it. We know who bragged about it online - everyone's favorite Uber Tony posted a youtube video talking about it, and now everyone who used it is SOL


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberPro1969 said:


> It was a glitch in your market. This strategy would never work in my market, as I tried it when I was in a surge zone my first weekend working Uber. You or someone else bragged online about this glitch and Uber fixed it.


What market are you in?


----------



## Aliiii (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> FKIN HELL!
> 
> The bag of tricks is getting smaller.
> 
> ...


Hi mate how do i dm you ?


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Jenga said:


> Also, everyone blaming Tony for this, please remember the following:
> A) He was trying to share his exploit so others could profit too.
> B) You don't even know for sure that Tony's video is why the hole was plugged. How long was that video online?


Bro, it doesnt matter his intent. What matters is the outcome. Whether he is directly responsible or not, he put it out there so now he gets all the smoke.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

DrivinginLA said:


> The "destination set" bit is glitchy, like all else on the app lol, but I manage to drive all night with just one destination by changing the arrival time every so often. Works almost all the time unless I get too close to the specific address I entered as a destination. As a woman driving until 3-4am, I prefer to stay in nicer areas and this works for me. After midnight, when it goes to "0 remaining" I just restart the app and voila - I get 2 more! Hope it helps! The app is ridiculously glitchy and I've caught many pay discrepancies since January. Revise your promos, cancellation fees, and fare amount when passengers add a stop etc. Every freaking week I find pay discrepancies..ugh. Even a missing tip when I saw the passenger tip me on his phone!! I'm done as soon as I find a FT job.


Dude, have u learned nothing from this thread?? Jeezuz freaking Christ!!!!!! They'll patch this soon enough too


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

DrivinginLA said:


> After midnight, when it goes to "0 remaining" I just restart the app and voila - I get 2 more!


it's not a miracle, you are supposed to get reset back to two every 24 hours at midnight


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> What market are you in?


New Jersey


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

TheRealGnash said:


> Mine didn’t work at all Memorial Day weekend. Set it for home on my drive home from work, about 20 miles. I’d snag someone going my way. Had me pick up a guy two blocks from my home and the destination was 22 minutes away. Had to cancel that one. I thought the destination filter was to filter trips toward the destination, not pickups near by but going away from it. Am I wrong?


Were you also using an arrival time? If so, that's why.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

man, I'm scared to use DF after 1115pm now. because of what can happen if I get the wrong type of ride at the wrong time, it could really limit my flexibility and options the next day when i have to start with 1


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

og bunky said:


> man, I'm scared to use DF after 1115pm now. because of what can happen if I get the wrong type of ride at the wrong time, it could really limit my flexibility and options the next day when i have to start with 1


Just turn it off before midnight. Or don't accept any rides after midnight


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Obv... But the flip side of the argument is time=money and losing time = losing money


----------



## Drewsnutz (Mar 11, 2018)

Well the best Uber hack there is. Go to phone settings. App. Delete Uber driver. I’ve found this cures all issues related to Uber. Even their support agrees. Until they stop taking 50% or more and fcking any driver, why care if an exploit that worked for years in every market, doesn’t work. By next year you’ll be paying them a fee to work for them on top of your takeout.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

og bunky said:


> Obv... But the flip side of the argument is time=money and losing time = losing money


At 11:59pm, remove the DF from the active ride.


----------



## Dr. Pax (Jun 9, 2017)

beechnut79 said:


> I did Uber for a few months back in 2016. They boot drivers for ratings under 4.6. Which is total BS as that translates to 92 percent, good enough for an A minus. When does an A minus become an F? And where did this four stars equals zero mentality come from? If system were run properly any rating three stars or above would be acceptable unless some serious offense were committed. Sadly, innocent until proven guilty doesn't apply in our workplaces, even in mainstream employment.


Since you seem to like numbers…
4.6 would equal 92% if your scale was from 0 to 5, but you can’t get less than 1.

So 1 star = 25%, 4.6 = 90%. ;-)

I’m driving casually in weekends in AUS and they patch the glitch yesterday for us too. It sucks big time but that’s what Uber does.


And for all the members asking what’s the plan B, I’ll spoil the surprise: Get a REAL FT job!


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Drewsnutz said:


> Well the best Uber hack there is. Go to phone settings. App. Delete Uber driver. I’ve found this cures all issues related to Uber. Even their support agrees. Until they stop taking 50% or more and fcking any driver, why care if an exploit that worked for years in every market, doesn’t work. By next year you’ll be paying them a fee to work for them on top of your takeout.


but youre still here reading and posting on an uber forum so it must not have been all that effective of a hack


----------



## PhishinFool (Sep 1, 2021)

Pandy2 said:


> My concern is silent pings. I have accepted all of my trips for the last month and my acceptance rate is now down to 60%


100%. Support ays it’s a “known” issue, and they are only showing two unaccepted rides. Yet I have 15 on my app, and it pushed me under 85. I’m in a smaller market. And i’m a sucker. I take almost every ride (unless it’s further away than the length of the trip). Lyft has had better promotions in my markets lately, but they had nothing, so I drove Uber “blind” all week. Ugh.


----------



## PhishinFool (Sep 1, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> It does offer direction and length of trip.


does it offer those INDEPENDENT of your level? Like, even “blue” can see direction and length?


----------



## texaskdog (Oct 8, 2021)

TheRealGnash said:


> Mine didn’t work at all Memorial Day weekend. Set it for home on my drive home from work, about 20 miles. I’d snag someone going my way. Had me pick up a guy two blocks from my home and the destination was 22 minutes away. Had to cancel that one. I thought the destination filter was to filter trips toward the destination, not pickups near by but going away from it. Am I wrong?


Uber destination is awful. Lyft's works well.


----------



## Azzam (7 mo ago)

og bunky said:


> if anyone is familiar with the Uber pro diamond "extra destination" DF on long trips or trips where it takes you into a slow area, the first DF works exactly like that (without the of the 15 minute time limit I assume).
> 
> in my opinion, they should both be two separate, independent, full use DFs.


Well,
I used the extra distination many times, every time I lose one of my daily 2 sets, 
They are saying for 15 minutes, let's say that you need 5 minutes to get a request, 5 minutes for pickup, 10 minutes for drop off, here you exceeded the 15 minutes and you lose one of your original 2 distinations,... it's big lie...


----------



## Roshi (Sep 30, 2018)

Pandy2 said:


> My concern is silent pings. I have accepted all of my trips for the last month and my acceptance rate is now down to 60%


Acceptance rate means nothing. It has no bearing on how uber treats you. You do not get penalized for having a low acceptance. It is just there to scare people into accepting low pay per mile rides.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Roshi said:


> Acceptance rate means nothing. It has no bearing on how uber treats you. You do not get penalized for having a low acceptance. It is just there to scare people into accepting low pay per mile rides.


that isn't necessarily true outside of California


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Diamondraider said:


> At 11:59pm, remove the DF from the active ride.


no, doesn't work. the DF counter gets decremented at the completion of the ride


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

PhishinFool said:


> does it offer those INDEPENDENT of your level? Like, even “blue” can see direction and length?


Yes, it's for all drivers.


----------



## mrayk (Aug 11, 2019)

og bunky said:


> absolutely amazing incompetence on uber's engineering team, I've said it before ill say it again. im absolutely convinced their code is written by inexperienced fresh grads.
> 
> setting df, accepting a ping, and cancelling does NOT count against you, contrary to what someone else has mentioned previously.
> 
> ...


U are correct. After an 8 hour shift at 4:00 am, wanting to go home (I live 4miles from the airport) I set the DF to Airport. At 4:00 am, it’s almost a sure thing. Last 3 times it has routed me on 33-35 min trips further away, and does not work. Last night it was an empty ride for 1:15 to get me home at 6:30 am. It did not work and DF remaining. Very tired and spent my earnings on gas to get home. 😕😕😕


----------



## Underpaid (Mar 26, 2019)

TheRealGnash said:


> Mine didn’t work at all Memorial Day weekend. Set it for home on my drive home from work, about 20 miles. I’d snag someone going my way. Had me pick up a guy two blocks from my home and the destination was 22 minutes away. Had to cancel that one. I thought the destination filter was to filter trips toward the destination, not pickups near by but going away from it. Am I wrong?


It’s not supposed to be a filter. It’s simply supposed to give you trips in the direction of the destination you set. It hasn’t worked correctly in years though. It will give you trips that have pickups 10miles opposite the destination you selected to drive the 1mile towards the destination. You can literally drive around in circles for the duration and never get any closer to the destination you selected. On occasion you may even find yourself getting further away from it.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Underpaid said:


> It’s not supposed to be a filter. It’s simply supposed to give you trips in the direction of the destination you set.


It's literally called a Destination Filter. Yes it's supposed to FILTER or SCREEN all other ride requests except toward the destination. When it works well, it works AMAZINGLY well for me.

I as the driver am the ultimate filter. When I'm close to the city with a DF back west where I live now, and get a 45+ request, I for sure text or call. Note: I never ask "where are you going?" which can be seen as discrimination. I tell them where _I_ am going. I tell them that Uber is supposed to be getting me rides toward Aurora. "Is this true for you?" Usually they say the town name. The closer their trip gets me to my DF target town, the more likely I'll even do a long pickup in the "wrong" direction.

* On Mother's Day, I reluctantly brought a guy from Aurora to Chicago. I had just resolved never to drive there again, but his trip did not show as 45+. He had a teddy bear and I thought, this guy is visiting a child and how can I turn him down? Also, looking at the address, I mistakenly thought I was bringing him to Pilsen. As I drove I realized, he was headed to Little Village.
Afterwards, I drove toward I-55 before turning my app back on with a DF. I got a 45+ request, two ladies were headed to Naperville, just one town over from my home town.

* I brought someone to downtown Chicago. Set my DF home, got a 45+ home to Naperville. Best thing about these long rides is, they get me past the west side, which I found is usually lots of very short rides, from one bad neighborhood to another, then Maywood or Melrose Park.

* After bringing a couple to Polekatz, there were surge Mario Coins enticing me so I gave a few short rides. After setting my DF, it bounced me around Palos, Bridgeview area not really heading west. I got a 45+ request from a long pickup, I think 15 minutes to Alsip. The rider told me he was headed to Batavia, two towns away from my home. Fine!

* I picked someone up from Palos who told me he was going to the casino in Aurora. Perfecto! He didn't have a good pin drop in his HUGE apartment complex. Even though I waited past the 5 minutes, he was communicating and I'll be extra patient for a one-jump home.

Many DFs are just duds, like STOPs at a gas station or liquor store and then back home (I need to always check the ride details).

Once in a while there's User Error.

* After a trip to ORD, I set my DF an picked up a guy from Scorez who was a confused soul. I think he was chasing skirt that he met earlier, and she ghosted him (just a theory). He was headed to Aurora, a couple miles from my place, but after 290 turned to 88 he changed his destination to, well, he SAID it was going to be Hinsdale, but he really changed it to Hillside. Either way, I was not willing to head east and had told him what I'd do, so I did it: I dropped him off at a 7Eleven where he could hail another rideshare.


----------



## Christianx1 (6 mo ago)

Guys can we all get together and express to uber how we feel about it so they can revert that decision. Us uber drivers need it incase we are far away and need to come back home, so we can get trips towards our destination and not come back empty. Without that filter we cant do as many trips as before which means less money for us and for them. Please send them feed back about the app and tell them how we feel. Thanks


----------



## Christianx1 (6 mo ago)

Can somebody explain to me what is the big problem with us drivers being able to change the (arrive by) time feature how many times we want? How does it affect uber?


----------

